# St John's Hospital, Bracebridge Heath



## theoccipital (Apr 24, 2013)

Not much left of the place now. There are no signs of security but the chapel is being restored. 

The National Archives | Access to Archives

Anyway, here are some of the shots I have collected over two sessions in a many weekends. This is my local spot and I absofuckinglutleyloveit! Enjoy...









































































































































More to follow...:icon_evil


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 24, 2013)

One of my favourite places this


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Apr 24, 2013)

I liked this place, but missed some parts out so a revisit is on the cards! Also, any opportunity to see that staircase again... <3


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 24, 2013)

I love this place.
Youve captured it well, good shots


----------



## Mars Lander (Apr 25, 2013)

Great report and interesting shots in a good way, the staircase is a killer shot and i really like the simplicity of that last shot ace texture to it


----------



## steve2109 (Apr 25, 2013)

Great stuff, heard this was not doable now but guess they are wrong ! one of my favorite explores


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 25, 2013)

One of those places you never tire of seeing,
Great pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 25, 2013)

Ace photos! thanks for sharing.


----------



## ZerO81 (Apr 25, 2013)

nicely done, some great angles and shots there.

Looks like you also managed to avoid the 'fine issuing' security bods who are apparently there 24x7 now!


----------



## Simon_sanigar (Apr 25, 2013)

Nice shots, wanna take me?


----------



## theoccipital (Apr 25, 2013)

Just been on 28 days later and someone has posted a warning about this place. It sounds like smoke and mirrors. I know a lot of peopke who live up there and they tell me the opposite. The only work is on the chapel at the front....take a look guys!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 25, 2013)

theoccipital said:


> Just been on 28 days later and someone has posted a warning about this place. It sounds like smoke and mirrors. I know a lot of peopke who live up there and they tell me the opposite. The only work is on the chapel at the front....take a look guys!




Shame, my purse is one thing I never carry with me on a an explore! 
If I did, do they take card?


----------



## theoccipital (Apr 25, 2013)

Its laughable! Im tempted to take a 'driver, some boxes of screws and sections of board to save me a few coins!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 26, 2013)

theoccipital said:


> Its laughable! Im tempted to take a 'driver, some boxes of screws and sections of board to save me a few coins!



Hahhaaaa that made me chuckle!


----------



## theoccipital (Apr 29, 2013)

Can you imagine the look on there faces? I'd even wear a high-vis vest and hard hat!


----------



## MissKreeper (Jul 2, 2013)

My goodness I go past here at least 4 times a month and just assumed it was non accessable. I shall be popping in!


----------



## peterc4 (Jul 2, 2013)

liked this place a lot, good stuff


----------

